# Ultra v.d. Staatsmacht



## Christine Johnson (Sep 5, 2008)

O Today my dog, Ultra von der Staatsmacht, recieved her SchH 1 in Germany 100-99-92. She was trained by Dirk Elder and Stefan Schaub, same team who have train Lary and Leon Staatsmacht(among many other top dogs in Germany). She will be returning to the USA for breeding, video of her amazing OB will be on you tube in a few days(very similar to that of Lary). She will be bred later this year.

Many thanks to Dirk Elder, who is one of the best trainers in the world and Stefan Schaub, who starting at the beginning of October will have moved von der Staatsmacht to the USA, and will focus on breeding and seminars, those who are interested in pups(planned breedings/stud information) or seminars can feel free to contact me or email [email protected]


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Congradulations!


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats Christine!! Are you going to move to Minnesota? Did you handle Ultra?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Christine Johnson said:


> O Today my dog, Ultra von der Staatsmacht, recieved her SchH 1 in Germany 100-99-92. She was trained by Dirk Elder and Stefan Schaub, same team who have train Lary and Leon Staatsmacht(among many other top dogs in Germany). She will be returning to the USA for breeding, video of her amazing OB will be on you tube in a few days(very similar to that of Lary). She will be bred later this year.
> 
> Many thanks to Dirk Elder, who is one of the best trainers in the world and Stefan Schaub, who starting at the beginning of October will have moved von der Staatsmacht to the USA, and will focus on breeding and seminars, those who are interested in pups(planned breedings/stud information) or seminars can feel free to contact me or email [email protected]


Hey Christine I tried calling you a month or so ago PM me your new number


----------



## Tommy O'Hanlon (Feb 21, 2008)

Stefan moving to the States is the USA's gain and Europes loss, as regards the GSD V.D. Staatsmacht produces some very decent dogs and i am not just talking sport, well done on your Sch1
Tommy


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Christine Johnson said:


> O Today my dog, Ultra von der Staatsmacht, recieved her SchH 1 in Germany 100-99-92. She was trained by Dirk Elder and Stefan Schaub, same team who have train Lary and Leon Staatsmacht(among many other top dogs in Germany). She will be returning to the USA for breeding, video of her amazing OB will be on you tube in a few days(very similar to that of Lary). She will be bred later this year.
> 
> Many thanks to Dirk Elder, who is one of the best trainers in the world and Stefan Schaub, who starting at the beginning of October will have moved von der Staatsmacht to the USA, and will focus on breeding and seminars, those who are interested in pups(planned breedings/stud information) or seminars can feel free to contact me or email [email protected]





Mike Scheiber said:


> Hey Christine I tried calling you a month or so ago PM me your new number


Minnesota???


----------



## Christine Johnson (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello Mike,
Sorry I believe that was my old work number and we now have new ones. I will send you it in private message.


----------



## Christine Johnson (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes we will be locted in Minnesota, we have some land to train, will have all of our dogs here and also he is bringing lots of equipment for training, helper work, ect. Many thanks to Tommy among others who have sent me emails, and private messages. I will answer all of your questions as I have time. We look forward to training here, and staying out of club politics, but not sure if you can have one without the other

As for Sarah's question about Ultra, I was not able to handle Ultra myself due to a big belly(pregnant, not fat...lol) also Ultra is not just a normal sport dog, her hardness was a match for even some of the worlds best handlers and protection trainers. She will be excellent for the breeding program, but was not for a pro in most cases let alone a novice


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

That is fantastic! This region of the USA needs more help in terms of schutzhund/protection and better working dogs, heck maybe you'll be able to form a club and host trials! What a boon for the US and the Midwest.
Sounds like Ultra is a handful-that she fits her name!
I look forward to see you and Stefan. It will be interesting adjustment for Stefan.I mean starting over in weird Minnesota . At least I think we can be weird.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Christine Johnson said:


> Hello Mike,
> Sorry I believe that was my old work number and we now have new ones. I will send you it in private message.


Got it never mind the email


----------



## Tommy O'Hanlon (Feb 21, 2008)

Christine would be very interested in seeing her bite work as well as her ob if possible
thanks
Tommy


----------



## Christine Johnson (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, I will see what we can do. She made the 92 with NO barking!!! She is truly a compliment to her ancestors


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Christine, Congratulations! I look forward to seeing videos of your bitch. Seems like everything coming from that kennel is exciting. Lena, Leon and Lary are all 3 stellar dogs.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

This should be a good thing for all Stefan's hart is in the rite place for our Shepherd dog and there no pussy Schutzhund with him I like his motto "Back to The Roots" 
Moving Staatsmacht www.von-der-staatsmacht.de/ to the the US Great news even better into my backyard


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> This should be a good thing for all Stefan's hart is in the rite place for our Shepherd dog and there no pussy Schutzhund with him I like his motto "Back to The Roots"
> Moving Staatsmacht www.von-der-staatsmacht.de/ to the the US Great news even better into my backyard


Yep and gee whiz, and will you look at that - the daddy of the "L" litter is Asko Lutter. Oh oops looks like Ultra goes back to the old sleeve sucker (NOT) too!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!!! OOO Looks like it's time once more for the person who on this board said Asko was nothing but a shitter sleeve sucker to enjoy another hot, heaping, steaming bowl of crow. For sure, I will always be more than happy to feed it.


----------

